# Fingerless gloves?



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
being of any use for gardening or yard work. We have actually
had dinner table discussions about this. We are a family of
crafters, and no one has come with a use for them.


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

My friend who is a "mail-person" uses them to help when she has to sort mail & then put it into the mail boxes. She has knit several pairs and they seem to work for her. She also uses them when she drives in the winter. :thumbup: :thumbup: Nacy


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

In air conditioned offices, where people's hands get cold, the fingerless gloves provide warmth, while still allowing for typing.

That is ONE use that I have seen.

Fashion accessory is a popular use in the teen set...lots of girls wear them...

D.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

I wear fingerless gloves when I go to school or type and its cold. To me I wear them all the time when its cold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't forget all the texters out there - my daughter and her husband are on their iPhones and iPads constantly and fingerless gloves allows them to text to their hearts' content.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

I love fingerless gloves for txting as well.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Right now it has become a 'fashion statement' that all the young girls ware. But I'm in my 60's and like waring them especially in the fall (Ilive in southern WI) keeps my fingers free, but still warming my hands. Even indoors at the pc, a 'wristlet' or fingerless gloves, keep my fingers warmer while typing in a cool room.


----------



## BabsStitcher (Jul 24, 2011)

In the winter my hands get so cold, that I put them on when I am doing my needle work and when I am on the computer.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

My 90 year old mother was cold all the time so I made her a pair for when she was eating her meals
My daughter has fibro-myalgia and begged me to make her some, I guess it helps because she begged for a second pair.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I first saw my pair in a craft fair and bought them! I use them almost everyday in my office b/c I am always cold and since I type quite a bit I need to keep my hands warm. I have been searching for a quick pattern to knit another pair for myself.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

My daughter works at a Kampground of America. The cashier's station at these places is almost always in front of the door. I sent her a pair this winter and she loves them because she can even handle the merchandise with them on.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Fingerless gloves were one of the first things I made when I learned to knit. I still use them to drive and am planing to make another pair for hunting. There are many uses for them. Any time you need to feel what you are working on in the cold they are handy.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

I've often thought they were frivolous (or even "stupid") until I read the suggestions here. I DO get cold hands even in my house during the winter and I had never thought to try something like this. I'm going to start knitting me a pair today !


----------



## flowerlady (Apr 22, 2011)

My son uses them to do fishing in the winter.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Spiritwalker, 
Whenever I'd see them, I'd always think of Charles Dickens....
and the real people I saw wearing them seemed to wear lots of black so I thought it might be a punk/retro thing...

Then,last Fall, I realized that my office was so cold (they blast the AC 4 seasons a year in this place; all of us sedentary folk have heaters) that I wanted to bring my little stretchy gloves to work.

That's when I made my first pair, and my second... Now, I keep a pair in my bag for the time I'm waiting for the heater to make a difference or for times I'm sitting in other chilly spots. They are wonderful for theaters (movies, live stage, concerts) where the temp is too cold.

Try a pair and you may find they get more use than you'd have thought.


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

The technology age has proved we need fingerless gloves to make TEXTING easier! I'd rather have warm hand so the old-fashioned gloves with fingers are the ones for me


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I worked in the front lobby of a hopital. It was across the highway from a park. Every time the doors open (which was a lot) the cold air came in. I had to answer the phone and work on the computer. Can't do either with gloves with fingers. My hands got so cold that I actually had several pairs, some thicker than others.
Debbie


----------



## Mardel (Jun 19, 2011)

My nieces love them. It makes it easy to get out their subway Metro Cards and money when they need it but still have some warmth. I like them because I hate to wear gloves when I drive and this allows me to feel like I have some control without my hands becoming too cold. Not perfect but better than no gloves or mittens


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I use them when I flyfish on the river in late fall and winter. Wool fingerless gloves are wonderful as even when wet, they don't feel slimey and cold.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I have very bad arthritis in my fingers and my mother made me quite a few pairs in different colours tower at work, they are great as you can still pick up things with your fingers and my hands are as warm as toast, I wouldn't be without them :roll:


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

My grandchildren like the ones that have the mitten flap, so they can cover the whole hand when not texting. Some people call them "glittens". I want a pair for myself, but they will have to get in line behind the other projects. Or maybe they'll skip the line. Many of my projects do thst.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear them over a pair of light weight gloves for extra warmth and as a fashion statement.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Fingerless gloves or mittens with the finger flap are so nice when using a digital camera. Now no taking off mittens or gloves 100 times a day while on vacation. Plus no more lost mittens or gloves.

Keep those fingers busy !


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

I use them all winter--indoors and out. You can pretty much do anything with them on. Great for computer work, driving, handwork, walking....love them.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


Hi Spiritwalker... I used to ask that same question... 1st off... they are pretty & fun to make. But that aside, in my case, I work in a warehouse. In the winter this can get pretty cold.The fingerless gloves keep my fingers free to do my job, while the glove itself keeps that main artery in my wrist warm...thus helping to keep my whole hand warm. I have made several pair for my co-workers.
Try them... you may like them!!! Mogurt


----------



## peskycat (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a link to a VERY EASY fingerless glove video:

http://www.howcast.com/videos/428-How-To-Knit-Fingerless-Gloves


----------



## chim (Jul 4, 2011)

I have not knit any yet, but it's on my agenda!
I visit a nursing home once a month and this last time I spoke to a woman who said her hands hadn't been warm in days.
I have a friend who has crocheted many pairs and I am taking two pairs to the nursing home next time I go.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

As a church musician, I was given my first pair for practicing the organ in an unheated church (we cannot afford to heat the sanctuary except on Sundays). They were too bulky for keyboard playing, but I got hooked on the idea. It turns out that when your wrists are warm, so are the tips of your fingers. I have since made about 15 pairs, for me and other organists, and for people whose offices or homes are chilly. They're perfect for computer work, texting, outdoor use in fall or spring. They're not warm enough for most of the Chicago winter, but they'd work in milder places. Although I've done patterns with a thumb gusset, a simple but warm one can be made by making a ribbed (stretchy) rectangle about 7 inches wide and the length you need (wrist to over base of fingers). The rectangle gets sown together at the wrist and top for about an inch, leaving a thumb hole between. It's a great use for odd bits of yarn.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

When we had our shop we used them all the time in winter.We used to go to the horticultural market at 4am each day and then on to our shop.Fresh produce and heating don't mix so fingerless gloves were a gods send.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I wear them when knitting, crocheting, and on the computer. The backs of my hands get so cold sometimes and it doesn't even need to be cold out for that to happen.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I have mild arthritis and keep a pair on hand (ahem) for times when the pain flares up. I also work in an environment that could double as a meat locker, so the mitts come in handy during those times as well.

I started knitting fingerless mittens for a friend with heart trouble. Her hands are always cold and the mittens help, even warming up fingers that are not covered. 

Jo


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


I LOVE fingerless gloves. We live in Colorado and keep the heat down to 62 in the winter. I also have long arms, and broke both wrists several years ago. When I wear fingerless gloves the space between hands and arms is well-insulated, and on cold days I feel naked w/o them. Down side: I have a tendency to use them outside, as in for driving, and my fingers then get tough and chapped. Style-wise, it's another form of color and texture. Easy to make, fun to use!


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

Etbit said:


> I first saw my pair in a craft fair and bought them! I use them almost everyday in my office b/c I am always cold and since I type quite a bit I need to keep my hands warm. I have been searching for a quick pattern to knit another pair for myself.


the first pair of fingerless gloves I made were really easy. cast on enough stitches to go around your hand just rib knit (k2p2) for as long as you want the gloves to be then when your sew up the seam leave a whole for your thumb. a quick and easy fingerless glove.


----------



## fcpjap (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw a free pattern for a REALLY cute free pattern for pair of cabled fingerless gloves (they were knit in white) just the day before I read this forum...now I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

my daughter plays solo cornet in a brass band and on winter nights when temperatures drop and they have an outdoor concert( which are frequent around xmas) she finds them invaluable as they enable her to keep her hands warm whilst at the same time keeping her fingers free to operate the all important valves. so they are most definitely top of my winter knitlist


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

My DH works with machinery and it gets cold as metal is always cold you have to be careful and be able to "feel" what you are doing so they are good for him.


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

a couple of ladies came into the beauty salon i worked in, since i always had my needles going when not busy--it dawned on me that these two ladies had arthritis in their hands and could not use regular gloves in the winter--so i made my first fingerless gloves and gave them to the ladies. they were delighted as they could get their crippled fingers into them and be warm!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


I use fingerless gloves when I am up north (that being Haliburton, Ontario, Canada) at the cottage in the fall (as late as Nov.) and spring when it is cooler, I can sit out on the verandah, enjoy the views and knit to my hearts content and keep my hands warm. Two of my favourite things to do - knit and listen to the loons on the lake!! Can't get much better than that. 
Caroline19


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

The only part of my hands that get really cold are my fingertips. I can't imagine using them and getting any relief. As it is, most gloves, even those with cashmere or other warming linings do not work. So, no fingerless for me


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

chim said:


> I have not knit any yet, but it's on my agenda!
> I visit a nursing home once a month and this last time I spoke to a woman who said her hands hadn't been warm in days.
> I have a friend who has crocheted many pairs and I am taking two pairs to the nursing home next time I go.


Chim, what a great idea for a little charity knitting. I would have never thought about handwarmers for the elderly. Thanks for the idea!

Debbie


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I have made myself a pair and plan to wear them this winter when playing league tennis. I cannot play with regular gloves on so I will try these.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, I love fingerless gloves. Our office is always cold and I could not knit a pair fast enough so I bought a pair of cheap gloves and cut the fingers off just to hold me over till I knit a pair. They are great for typing and I can even keep them on in the nurses office when I apply a bandaid or take a temp.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Etbit said:


> I first saw my pair in a craft fair and bought them! I use them almost everyday in my office b/c I am always cold and since I type quite a bit I need to keep my hands warm. I have been searching for a quick pattern to knit another pair for myself.


Try here:

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/fingerless_mittens.php


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


Excellent Question Spiritwalker
I was wondering myself why would anybody want fingerless gloves. Now when I think of it. how many times when I was really cold I tried pulling my sweater sleeves down to my fingers tips. 
Now I have something else on my list to knit. K P is such a wonderful site keeps coming up with more ideas.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

I use them when walking my dog. In our area, using plastic and picking up after doggie, is the absolute ritual. I don't like the thought of my regular gloves doing the job, so use the fingerless. Just a thing of "feeling" better about it!


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, you have all convinced me that I really do need a pair, or two of fingerless gloves. There are so many reasons, I had never thought of before, to own some. Now which colour to choose!! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I worked at the post office before I retired and the Letter Carriers wear them because it keeps their hands warm while allowing them to be able to handle individual mail pieces, and write easier. Also much faster than taking regular gloves on and off.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a pair of fingerless gloves and at the end of them
is a flap that pulls over the fingers and is fastened by
a button they then turn into mittens i did not make these
they were bought from department store by my daughter as a 
present for me i use them all the while in winter they are
great around the shops as i cant get my money out of my 
purse with mittens on and now i dont have to take them off
and get cold hands i have seen patterns on the web sights
for these susie cue uk


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen lots of beautiful ones... very romantic looking. I want to make me a pair because we walk on the beach a lot and the wind is cold on my wrists when I have my hands in my pockets .. gloves are ok but when I pick up a rock or other cool find I don't want my gloves to get wet so fingerless ones will work to keep my wrists warm and fingers dry...


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughter aways has cold hands and waants them for working on the computer at work anf home.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Red,White and Blue of course


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

the ones that turn into mittens i made also--they work great.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

sahoo said:


> Red,White and Blue of course


Mmmm, what a good idea that is.. :lol:


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

I didn't see these listed, but I think they are interesting. The first www.lazyknitsandpurls.com/2009/11/you-need-thneed.html is interesting because you can fold the end out over your fingers or fold it back to expose your fingers. 

The other one is www.pensivefrog.com Peekaboo Mittens. They are mittens that have a place to peek out your fingers or back in according to the pattern. 

I have made the first one but not the second. Hope this helps anyone who is interested.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

My house gets very cold in the fall and winter, sometimes even in the summer, (I have been known to wear my gloves and bathrobe with temps in the 100's outside while I am sitting and knitting. Our swamp cooler is extremely efficient!) I use fingerless gloves all the time, cooking, cleaning, reading, knitting, typing, driving, etc. Basically the only time I am not wearing them is when my hands are getting wet.
They are great because you get some extra needed warmth and you can still use your fingers normally.
My kids love them too.
-Katie


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

JoanJ said:


> I didn't see these listed, but I think they are interesting. The first www.lazyknitsandpurls.com/2009/11/you-need-thneed.html is interesting because you can fold the end out over your fingers or fold it back to expose your fingers.
> 
> The other one is www.pensivefrog.com Peekaboo Mittens. They are mittens that have a place to peek out your fingers or back in according to the pattern.
> 
> I have made the first one but not the second. Hope this helps anyone who is interested.


That has helped thankyou, as someone else mentioned a pair like this and I thought it seemed a good idea for shopping etc, so you don't have to take off your gloves. I usually, keep on losing a glove, when I am shopping.
I will take a look at this site.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny thing, I was just reading a romance novel last night depicting times in the 1800's in Boston, and what do you know? The ladies wore fingerless gloves at fancy balls!


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

I donate 4 pairs of knitted fingerless gloves, in my daughter's high school colors, to the Annual Marching Band Auction. Kids want them to wear during the fall practices. They're able to play their musical instruments and keep their hands warm at the same time. My daughter graduated but I'll probably make some anyway to support the band.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wear them when I drive. It allows me to keep a good grip on the steering wheel and keeps my hands warm. I also wear them when I am using the computer.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

My daughter is a school teacher and she uses them in teh carpool line. All her friends have asked for them as well. I must have made dozens...


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

We are making them for the military. They must be able to use their trigger finger and my son is in communications so must be able to type. Must be wool - no nylon that could melt on their hands.


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

I think they would be great for visits to the cold grocery stores. I can't wait to get out of the Safeway store. I'm thinking of making a pair just for this purpose.


----------



## wickn34 (May 13, 2011)

A craft teacher told me that she can work on the computer and the loom much easier and her hands don't get so cold. She is a young woman. I don't know where she was doing her work.

Norma


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your answers. I shared all of this with my
93 year old Mom and she is thinking about it, so is her older sister who is 97. I am glad I saved a couple of the patterns.
I am going to make some for the fall and winter months for
all of us. I had never thought of using them indoors.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'm with you on this one! Give me some WARM gloves with fingers!

I have seen some rather formal, lacy, long, fingerless gloves that look very elegant and "Victorian". In this case, it's all about fashion rather than function, and the missing fingers are to allow dexterity of movement. And if you're dancing, it's nice to actually touch your partner's hand. Wouldn't want that wine glass to slip either!

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Victorian_Lace_Fingerless_Gloves__D10505220.html

Brides wear elegant, fingerless gloves a lot too. Fingerless gloves are more of a fashion item these days, although they do allow you to type and still have some amount of warmth if you work in a cold office.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

When my handknit socks have been mended for the last time, I save the tops of the socks to wear as wristers around the forearm. They are really warm to wear under a sweatshirt !


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a condition called Raynauds syndrome. The finger tips become numb, white and painful due to lack of circulation.

This happens when my body gets chilled either from cold climate or temperature i.e. A/C in buildings.

I decided I needed a little more cover over my fingers, so Instead of following instructions for the fingerless gloves, I knitted gloves with fingers and cast off at the knuckle closest to my finger tips

Now I can shuffle the cards and play bridge without my fingers getting numb and painful.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I knit a simple pair because my hand (mouse side) would get so cold while on the computer in the evenings. I often wore just the one at first. I wear them while knitting or on the computer. My 12 yo son saw them and asked for "golden gauntlets" for Christmas last year.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My nephew wears his at early morning band practice in the morning, so he can still operate his horn and not freexe his entire hand.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

They are a huge fashion statement and great for texting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have lots of pairs and wear them constantly when it is cold. I have fibromyalgia and find they are very soothing as well as keeping my wrists and hands warm.


----------



## Nancy's mom (Jul 5, 2011)

I made several pair for myself..one is a little longer and so even warmer. Then I made a pair for a 16-yr old gr'daugh, using a yarn that changes color. She loved them. Then Mom wanted them.

It is surprising how much more comfortable I am in the winter when knitting and wearing a pair.


----------



## ssappcoon (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband complains about his arms being cold. I knitted a pair for him up to his elbows and he loves them.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

seamless fingerless gloves. Cast on 64 sts divide between $ DPN's join into round.Place stitch marker at beginning of round. Knit as follows. knit 4 purl 4 in the round 4/4 rib. Until desired length is obtained. Change to straight knitting by changing direction of knitting at end of round where stitch marker is as if knitting on straight needles. Continue knitting straight for approx an Inches/2.5cms. Then continue knitting again in the round as before again for about an inch/2.5cms. cast off in rib. Weave in ends. Knit two.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

My friend has had a stroke and one arm is always cold. I made her some and she wears them around the house all year long.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


they are great while driving.


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you have a pattern for the "fingerless gloves"?? I would also like to make them for the military. We make helmet liners for the military and they, also, need to be made from wool. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nacy


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Lynnpick56 said:


> seamless fingerless gloves. Cast on 64 sts divide between $ DPN's join into round.Place stitch marker at beginning of round. Knit as follows. knit 4 purl 4 in the round 4/4 rib. Until desired length is obtained. Change to straight knitting by changing direction of knitting at end of round where stitch marker is as if knitting on straight needles. Continue knitting straight for approx an Inches/2.5cms. Then continue knitting again in the round as before again for about an inch/2.5cms. cast off in rib. Weave in ends. Knit two.


Thanks for that one


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynpicks - What size needle do you use? I know that England's size isn't the same as US but I think that I can convert it. Nacy


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I think English fingerless gloves are different to most that have been posted on the site, we have the fingers knitted to the first knuckle up [half way up the finger] 
Yes well we would !!!!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

I had the same ? you asked, initially............and then began to wear a pair..............I don't exactly have arthritis, but do notice a slight stiffness in colder weather, so decided to give them a try. How I LOVE the effect, very soothing and comforting/relaxing! I will say DITTO to every answer given above.....try it, you'll like it!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Duh....what are English fingerless gloves????


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wicked Fun,

Hahahahaha! I love your turtle's sweater. Hilarious!


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

Tons of patterns on patterncentral.com


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Duh....what are ENGLISH
> fingerless gloves????


English (which on multi-numerous Websites always insists on including those of us actually born in England) ...

WE are individually born in ENGLAND - not IRELAND or SCOTLAND or WALES ...AND we are all in our own way totally different COUNTRIES with our own identities and culture ... So, stop lumping us all together, when obviouslly we're one-MULTI-NOTHING-TO-ANYONE-LUMP ...


----------



## Nancy's mom (Jul 5, 2011)

Pooh, get your point! English people are from England! Only! Right?


----------



## Nancy's mom (Jul 5, 2011)

That was supposed to be Ooooh, not Pooh.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, sometimes we have to be reminded that when referring to English, we should be saying Great Britian. My son-in-law is from Yorkshire, therefore he is English. My father was from North Wales therefore he was Welsh. My father-in-law was from Hamilton, Scotland, making him Scottish. Now, my grandfather was born in Newfoundland, our most easterly province here in Canada and although Nfld. became our 10th province in 1949, he refused to become Canadian and in his mind remained loyal British subject until his death in 1968.....well, that's more than enough about geography. So thank you for straightening us out about that!! I do find it confusing at times when talking about different sizes for different countries but most knitting books and such give all the options and conversions. I do everything in mm's and that work just great for me.


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Duh....what are English fingerless gloves????


I believe Sahoo explained it when she said the gloves had fingers up to the first knuckle. Whereas fingerless gloves have no fingers at all.

The gloves I made for myself are up to the last knuckle thus covering most of my hand.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

OUR church organist wears them and she says they keep her hands very warm but her fingers are still free to play.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually cast on the same amount of stitches that I do for my socks... between 60-66, do what ever stitch I want or design I want for the cuff... then I put it on & decide where to put a whole for my thumb, I then cast off about 12 -15 stitches, then when I come around again I cast that many stitchhes back on. Then I carry on until the palm is long enough to suit me. I use a 9" circular needle & sock yarn. These are pretty simple...and fun. (Oh, sometimes I'll sew a protective piece of cloth/leather on the palm for my work place).


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Nacy said:


> Do you have a pattern for the "fingerless gloves"?? I would also like to make them for the military. We make helmet liners for the military and they, also, need to be made from wool. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nacy


These are the patterns we use. the patterns on Ravelry are: 220 Fingerless Mitts (they are ribbed so no need for fitting) by Jessica Jensen and Helmetliner by Bonnie Long. Yes, they need to be wool. Nylon melts. Wool sheds water and still provides warmth. the 220 is a good weight, easy to work with and meets Marine standards. We use the same wool for the helmet liners and fingerless gloves.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Here in Montana, where we often have at least a few below zero days every winter, I find that fingerless gloves are a part of my necessary "on the computer equipment", just as much as my headphones are. Also, it's a great way to use up leftover sock yarn!


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I'm with you on this one! Give me some WARM gloves with fingers!
> 
> I have seen some rather formal, lacy, long, fingerless gloves that look very elegant and "Victorian". In this case, it's all about fashion rather than function, and the missing fingers are to allow dexterity of movement. And if you're dancing, it's nice to actually touch your partner's hand. Wouldn't want that wine glass to slip either!
> 
> ...


Before they were 'fashionable', they were used by 'ladies' in their drafty castles while they were embroidering, reading, etc. They allow freedom of movement for activity while still covering areas that... well.. don't need freedom of movement.

Like so many other things, the 'fashionable' came long after the 'utility' when they became a way to showcase a young 'ladies' skills with a needle (or two).

I get a grin out of thinking of them using their reading gloves (another name for them) to knit up more and more 'fancy' reading gloves.


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

I use them for playing the organ at church, those keys are mighty cold on the fingers in winter, cheers Maki


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

Professional photographers love them, too. Lots of expensive lenses to change and NOT drop; small parts and buttons to manipulate.

I took 4 pair to a swap meet and had people bidding for them! I had made a cream and brown pair and they went to the first man to see them. 

I really like the simple design...rectangle with seams up and down the side to make the themb hole custom size. I've been making them in worsted weight, but sock weight would be more versatile.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to try this tomorrow!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


I use them all the time.. When I type on the computer and my hands are cold, they keep everything warm.. or when I have to use my phone alot outside.. then i use fingerless gloves so that I can use my phone.. I actually have a pair that has a mitten top that buttons to the base of the glove.. that way i can fold it over my fingers to keep my fingers covered and take them off when i need my fingers for something..

I even knit in them when it's cold... they keep my hands warm...

I love them and knit tons of them all the time for presents.. People love them..

My 90 years young Mom has a circulation problem with her hands and fingerless gloves keeps her hands warm while she does tasks (like dialing a number on the phone, or writing).. she loves them too. But I knit them in sock yarn (wool or alpaca) so they will not be bulky..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Nacy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a pattern for the "fingerless gloves"?? I would also like to make them for the military. We make helmet liners for the military and they, also, need to be made from wool. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nacy
> ...


PLEASE CHECK OUT THE POST "THE HURT LOCKER"

I AM STARTING A KNITTING CHARITY FOR MY SILs INFANTRY BRIGADE WHICH WAS JUST DEPLOYED 2 WEEKS AGO...

ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP OUT .. I WOULD LOVE IT.. AND SO WOULD THEY...

THANKS EVERYONE...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

My daughter knit a pair for herself that have half fingers, and a flap to cover when you don't need to use your fingertips. The pattern is free on the bernat website. It calls for Bernat Softee Chunkee. We couldn't find any of that so she used Lion Brand Homespun.


----------



## scotty7 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use fingerless gloves when I play the guitar and also when I am spinning. I am a newbie and live in Port Macquarie NSW Australia. It is Winter here at the moment so the gloves are very useful -regards Sylvia


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

During the winter my hands get really cold. Mostly because of meds and partly because we keep our heating cost low by turning the heat way down. I would rather be cold and put clothes on than be hot all the time. Anyway I wear fingerless gloves when i'm on the computer or knitting or crocheting. They help to keep my hands warm while i'm sitting. I have made many pairs for family members. One family member smokes and not in the house and she wears them when she goes outside to smoke.


spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


----------



## sandra master (Jun 14, 2011)

you can wear them in spring or early fall when its not yet freezing and it keeps your fingers free to answer the phone, or anything else I love them. obviously they are no good in a cold winter! I have a really cute pattern for one with an owl on the front as that is our school mascot and I made several pairs for friends


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi:

i wear them when we go hiking in the woods in fall and winter. my nose runs alot in the cold and they are very useful using tissues.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi I thought you were going to say that when your nose runs
they were very useful for wiping it sorry could not resist 
that

susie cue


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Great responses - I agree - they have many uses. Likewise there are many (perhaps hundreds) of patterns available on Ravelry for those that need a pattern.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

scotty7 said:


> I use fingerless gloves when I play the guitar and also when I am spinning. I am a newbie and live in Port Macquarie NSW Australia. It is Winter here at the moment so the gloves are very useful -regards Sylvia


Welcome to the site scotty7. It is Summer here in England but we have had a very cool day in the North East, not cold enogh yet for fingerless gloves, thank goodness, I would like to get a few pairs for myself and gifts, made in time for winter. It is amazing how many things folks have come up with, to do while wearing them. Best Wishes, Catty. :lol:


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Great responses - I agree - they have many uses. Likewise there are many (perhaps hundreds) of patterns available on Ravelry for those that need a pattern.


I was just thinking that the simple rectangle patterns would be a great way to learn new stitches....instead of just making them into dishcloths.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I do.. knit a rectangle and then sew it up leaving room for the thumb... and if I made it too small.. I just crochet the piece together until it fits...keep measuring on my hand


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jeawiz65 said:


> bizzyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Duh....what are English fingerless gloves????
> ...


Thank you for answering my question....


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

I've been lurking, waiting for someone-else in the UK to mention it, but as they haven't (unless I missed a message), here goes:

Being a teenager in the 1950s and travelling everywhere by public transport, I do recall that during Winter:

Fingerless gloves were worn by a Conductor/Conductress ('Clippy') standing on the open platform at the rear of a double-decker 'bus (next to the luggage compartment/stairs to upper deck) - all the time issuing tickets from a machine strapped across the front of their body, whilst (usually) saying, "Plenty of room upstairs". Those were the days when we at least HAD a local and frequent 'bus service - and also, if demand outstripped supply ... they laid on a RELIEF 'bus


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

msusanc said:


> My grandchildren like the ones that have the mitten flap, so they can cover the whole hand when not texting. Some people call them "glittens". I want a pair for myself, but they will have to get in line behind the other projects. Or maybe they'll skip the line. Many of my projects do thst.


I use this kind when I am on play-ground duty at school. It makes it so much easier to do up coat zips for the little ones.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lynnpick56 said:


> seamless fingerless gloves. Cast on 64 sts divide between $ DPN's join into round.Place stitch marker at beginning of round. Knit as follows. knit 4 purl 4 in the round 4/4 rib. Until desired length is obtained. Change to straight knitting by changing direction of knitting at end of round where stitch marker is as if knitting on straight needles. Continue knitting straight for approx an Inches/2.5cms. Then continue knitting again in the round as before again for about an inch/2.5cms. cast off in rib. Weave in ends. Knit two.


That sounds like something I can make. Thank you.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> My 90 year old mother was cold all the time so I made her a pair for when she was eating her meals
> My daughter has fibro-myalgia and begged me to make her some, I guess it helps because she begged for a second pair.


I have fibromyalgia & love them! My hands are especially sensative. I can't wait to make some as right now I am using store bought. Have little hands so the fingers are often too long!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Susie cue said:


> Hi I thought you were going to say that when your nose runs
> they were very useful for wiping it sorry could not resist
> that
> 
> susie cue


 :lol: :-D :!:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

didough said:


> I've been lurking, waiting for someone-else in the UK to mention it, but as they haven't (unless I missed a message), here goes:
> 
> Being a teenager in the 1950s and travelling everywhere by public transport, I do recall that during Winter:
> 
> Fingerless gloves were worn by a Conductor/Conductress ('Clippy') standing on the open platform at the rear of a double-decker 'bus (next to the luggage compartment/stairs to upper deck) - all the time issuing tickets from a machine strapped across the front of their body, whilst (usually) saying, "Plenty of room upstairs". Those were the days when we at least HAD a local and frequent 'bus service - and also, if demand outstripped supply ... they laid on a RELIEF 'bus


I remember them wearing fingerless gloves too and I remember never being short of a bus too. Didn't the Inspector say 'tickets please' when he came on the bus. Those were the days.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate regular gloves and mittens. I never wear gloves when I drive. I love my fingerless gloves for riding my bike in the fall and I've started using them when I drive. I didn't have a clue why anybody would wear these either until I decided to make myself a pair for fun. I was going to give them to my daughter but then liked them so much I decided to keep them! Young girls seem to like to wear them for fashion more than anything else. But I can see using them lots now in the fall and winter myself.


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

jeawiz65 said:


> This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.


what a cute little cat.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, you all have convinced me. When I get home from work I am going to start a pair of fingerless mitts. I, too, wondered why anyone would wear a pair of them, other than the fashionistas. However, I am sitting here at my computer with the AC vent right over my arm and I AM FREEZING! I don't need a sweater, just something to cover that arm.


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


I make them and use them to help warm pulse points in my wrists to help with carpal tunnel syndrome and my MS ailments. They warm the hands with out closing in the fingers...also they are hot accessories for tweens, teens and fashion followers!


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

catty1 said:


> jeawiz65 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.
> ...


Thanks, I love her dearly


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

You go girl!!! You will love them!!


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

I use them all the time at work - due to budget crunches, we keep the heat down in the office. Fingerless gloves are a hand saver while computing. Also, I wear braces on my hands, fingerless gloves are nicer looking and vanity is salved. :roll:


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

jeawiz65 said:


> catty1 said:
> 
> 
> > jeawiz65 said:
> ...


Again, what is it about knitters and torties?? Here's my contribution to the group. Her name is Kit Ten.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeawiz65 - Gee whiz - your Ginger does look a lot like my Greta. How cute. We are so lucky! I can even knit or crochet with a ball of yarn rolling around and Greta has learned that it is NOT a toy. Thanks for sharing your photo. Elaine (elmajo)


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

What a bus service Birkenhead had.A bus for all routes would be at Woodside waiting for the "ferry cross[ing] the mersey".
One [old]penny from Woodside to Woodchurch.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Anyone who works outdoors but has to handle cash would appreciate fingerless gloves.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are on my list to knit before the cold sets in. My hands get so cold even in the house. I'm hoping this will help


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Grandma Laurie, It will. I made a pair from my Mom (90 years young) last year and she wore them every day till the summer!! You will love them.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Knittingneedles for the encouragement. Although I'm 34 years younger than your mom I still have cold hands and arthritis too. I hope I can get a pair done by fall. I have so many other projects I need to get done


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

Donna 712, your Kit Ten is pretty too


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Jeawiz65 - Gee whiz - your Ginger does look a lot like my Greta. How cute. We are so lucky! I can even knit or crochet with a ball of yarn rolling around and Greta has learned that it is NOT a toy. Thanks for sharing your photo. Elaine (elmajo)


How did you manage that?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


all kinds of people who need warmth in their hands, fingers and joints but still need to have fingertip dexterity, use them.... one of the hottest accessories for texting teens....


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I made a pair with a fingerless portion and a "mitten cover". They worked great for my daughter when she was a "utility clerk" at a grocery store. They combine the best of both worlds, the mitten and the glove. She could fold the mitten portion down when she did not need the dexterity of the fingerless option and warm up those cold fingers in the meantime. I think they are awesome and I had a ball (no pun intended) while making them!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> I made a pair with a fingerless portion and a "mitten cover". They worked great for my daughter when she was a "utility clerk" at a grocery store. They combine the best of both worlds, the mitten and the glove. She could fold the mitten portion down when she did not need the dexterity of the fingerless option and warm up those cold fingers in the meantime. I think they are awesome and I had a ball (no pun intended) while making them!


search this site for 'glittens'.... great pattern from yesterday from tammyK


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I made them for a couple of the girls in my office (and for myself) because in the winter the management keeps the office so cold that your hands freeze. You can't wear fingered gloves and have the same feel on the keyboard. The girls loved them.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

The first time I saw these fingerless gloves with or without mitten covers was when smoking was banned inside offices and people were obliged to go outdoors. Living in a climate where winters get very cold (-30), you can at least save half your hand from freezing and you can still hold your cigarette in your fingers. Not being a smoker, I would simply suggest quitting. I made a pair for my daughter which she likes to use when she is driving giving her a better grip on the steering wheel and avoiding freezing her whole hand. She also wears a thinner version when the a/c is on too high in the office. She has poor circulation of the hands and this helps alot.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

My DIL uses them for chores in the barn when it is cold.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Also people in wheel chairs use them to stop their hands hurting when they turn the wheels.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> What I want to know is the reason anyone would make or how
> and why these gloves would be used. The only time gloves
> are worn in my family is extreme cold and I don't see these
> ...


Another reason is for costuming! Many people who do SteamPunk, ClockPunk, DieselPunk, Post Apocalyptic, Gothic, and any other historical or futuristic styles will often use fingerless gloves. I tend to do all of the above, plus a few where fingerless gloves would be a no no like at a Renaissance Faire. They existed, but not for the lady in waiting I portray.

Plus, they're comfortable and easier to do daily tasks in.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> spiritwalker said:
> 
> 
> > This is a serious question. I am seeing many patterns for these.
> ...


I love your quote, I am just off to let my hubbie and the dog know where they stand :lol:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Now I know what the teenagers will get for Christmas. The 12 rows of stockinette will give enough room for a pattern or animal motif. Carolyn


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

GPS said:


> This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.


I absolutely ADORE Torties. I have a gorgeous one named Tatiana. She's my lil girl.

Our first Tortie was named CuddleBug and she unfortunately passed in 2007. I just couldn't live without having a Tortie so we adopted Tatiana. 

I'll have to find some good pics of them both to share here.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> GPS said:
> 
> 
> > This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> GPS said:
> 
> 
> > This is for elmajo. I'm hopefully sending you a picture of my Ginger who resembles your kitty.
> ...


----------



## Silverfoxdiva (Jan 17, 2011)

I made a few pair for my great grand daughter. I kept a couple of pair of them. I wear them when I'm at home and my hands get cold, they do the trick for me.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I made a pair for my granddaughter who lives in NY....When she received them she said..."What are these?"..I said try them you may like them ...they are great for driving the car. When my daughter seen them she wanted a pair..then my all of a sudden everyone loved them...so I guess I will be making a lot for the Holidays..


----------



## kammendola (Mar 21, 2011)

texting


----------



## kstwild (Jan 17, 2012)

oops meant to pm


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree! I don't see the point. When I wear gloves my fingers need them the most.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are great when you need to use your phone outside in the cold.. or if you are home or in the office and type alot on the computer and it's cold.. works great to keep your hands warm while doing tasks... and if your hands are warm so are your fingers...


----------

